# Amano Shrimp breeding



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello,

I have what I believe to be Amano Shrimp. A female was gravid and the eggs hatched a day ago. I left the zoes in the hatching tank for a day with light airation and heater while I prepared a full salinity 33/34 ppm growing tank for the zoes. Until this morning many zoes died as I believe (maybe I m wrong) and I have now transfered the remaining zoes into the saltwater tank. Unfortunately I cannot see any of them gliding in the tank since the water is green. The really interesting thing is that the when I placed the female shrimp into her original tank which is shrimp only and planted, she kept some eggs which hatched into the main tank. Now I see zoes not gliding in the water BUT stuck on the glass moving about the tank using the tank's side glasses!!!! How can it be that in the main tank the zoes are stuck on the glass moving about and in the hatching tank the zoes were hanging upside down gliding in the water?????!!!!

Thanks


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

Good luck! Heard it is impossible to have amano breeding. They need salt water and then fresh water...


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you sure it is amanos that are on tank sides? Do you have any other species of shrimp in that aquarium?

It seems that there are other species/subspecies closely resembling amanos that don't have a pelagic stage, can it be that you have a "mixed batch" and another female have released young?

Or, might the larva just get dragged along the glass by the currents? 

Since you from what I've read seem to be on the right track by moving the amano larvae to saltwater I assume you've read some of the articles I've read and know that the rearing tank should be very gently aerated and illuminated 24/7 only from above the middle of the tank. The larvae should congregate under the lamp and you should be able to see some if the water isn't very dense green.


----------



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

They are Amano Shrimp for sure. I only have amanos in my tank 1 female 5 males and they were all in the tank for 2 months before the female had eggs. 

The small creatures on the sides of the glass of the main tank continue to be there and seems to be doing fine! I think they are shrimp 99% sure. Dont know what shrimp but they seem like small shrimplets moving about on the glass. Loads of them as well.

The zoes in he salt water I cant seem to find them so maybe its over for them. I will wait and see how it goes


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

baby amano shrimp do not look like shrimp and they are pelagic. i dunno what youre seeing on the glass in the main tank, but it isnt amano shrimp. they are pretty close to microscopic. plus moving zoas from salt to fresh would have shocked them osmotically and probably killed them close to instantly.

your first post says you "...have what I believe to be amano shrimp"... so are you positive now? did you buy them as amano? if not, i doubt they are.


----------



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

Six said:


> baby amano shrimp do not look like shrimp and they are pelagic. i dunno what youre seeing on the glass in the main tank, but it isnt amano shrimp. they are pretty close to microscopic. plus moving zoas from salt to fresh would have shocked them osmotically and probably killed them close to instantly.
> 
> your first post says you "...have what I believe to be amano shrimp"... so are you positive now? did you buy them as amano? if not, i doubt they are.


The guy in the store said it was amano shrimp. Also I was able to sex the shrimp since my female is bigger as well as it has dushes instead of spots on her sides. I will try to post photoes.

Now about the little things on my glass they don't entirely look like shrimp but they are very close to looking like shrimp!!! They are like the zoes of amanos but they are stuck on the glass!!! They wierd thing is that I can see some zoes hanging upside down floating about in the tank and I am talking about te main freshwater tank!!!

I am all confused but its been 2 weeks and they are still alive on the glass and free floating upside down in the water. I am waiting for them to grow bigger so I can understand more


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I just thought you were guessing about the ID. No big deal. 

I'd really like to see pics of the tiny guys on the glass though.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Six said:


> baby amano shrimp do not look like shrimp and they are pelagic. i dunno what youre seeing on the glass in the main tank, but it isnt amano shrimp. they are pretty close to microscopic. plus moving zoas from salt to fresh would have shocked them osmotically and probably killed them close to instantly.
> 
> your first post says you "...have what I believe to be amano shrimp"... so are you positive now? did you buy them as amano? if not, i doubt they are.


That is not true on baby amano, they do looks just like a real shrimp but they are just in different "stage" of there life cycle which that time they are upside down. I did found one in my main tank one time with a 1 cm long baby in there in the 100% fresh water tank. But I do agree that moving them would have shock them for sure... so you should have the parents in the tank before they become zoes. Amanos are okay in salt water condition no problem but I did try both salt water and brackish and either way are very hard to breed them.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Those are not shrimps. Zoes die within 24 hours of birth unless in fresh water. "amano" shrimp mate and live in fresh water, the young are taken down river to saltier water where they transform into shrimplets. The shrimplets then migrate back to fresh water to start the cycle again.

You've got little... daphnia probably. They won't harm your tank really...


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

If you really want to breed them, easier way is to have a salt water tank on the side and play with it and last time I did I only have 8 to 10 out of hundred so I say it is not worth of your time.


----------

